# Looking for a bit of experience.



## hatmcmannis (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

A 'newbie' here, if you want to read my Roll Call and learn a little bit about myself, please click the link: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237161/dutch-english-to-be-smoker-looking-for-experience

Basically, I am an half English/ half Dutch 21 year old 'wannabe' smoker who would like to get some experience in smoking. I have studied hospitality and worked in several hospitality companies, however only front of house. So this is me asking if someone knows, or is that person who either runs a smoker restaurant, catering crew or even someone who has a mad passion for smoking and would be happy to pass on their knowledge to a young lad who'd love to make BBQ smoking a bigger thing in The Netherlands, I would without a doubt work for free!

This could be 2 weeks, 1 week or even longer if it needs to be. Any info is welcome, that also means info like 'look further as you are not going to find anyone here!'

If you need any info please leave a message or PM me!

Much appreciated,

Mitch


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 5, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call/100

Post 107


----------

